# Prairie Star



## krafty_kraut (May 6, 2012)

How about this variety, does anyone grow this grape?


----------



## grapeman (May 6, 2012)

Prairie Star makes a fairly good wine by itslef but doesn't have a stong nose or taste. It is fairly high in acid but not as much as LaCrescent. pH 3.1, TA 9.0-10.5 g/L and brix about 20 or so. It has very brittle shoot sockets and is subject to blowout until they reach about 3 feet long. I have lost up to 90% of the shoots before to strong wind. If you train it to a 4 arm kniffen, you get enough shoots tangling in each other to prevent the blowout. It can be a challenge to grow.


----------

